# vom Gimpelwald



## Heike Anders (Sep 13, 2012)

Hallo @ all

our Kennel....Visitors are wellcome...:smile:

www.vom-gimpelwald.de

sorry...my english is not perfect...

Heike


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Heike Anders (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks...=;


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. 

Does your website have an english version? I couldnt find one...


----------



## Heike Anders (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry, we dont have an english version..

may be we will make it.... when we found someone who can do this....:wink:

heike


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Does your website have an english version? I couldnt find one...


Download and use Google Chrome (web browser) usually does a decent job of translating most websites, including Heike's...

Welcome Heike...


----------



## Heike Anders (Sep 13, 2012)

...thank´s

i do my verry best...


----------



## Heike Anders (Sep 13, 2012)

....i try it.. please take a look... 

look here: vom Gimpelwald and Artgerechte Aufzucht....


thx
heike


----------



## Heike Anders (Sep 13, 2012)

Heike Anders said:


> Hallo @ all
> 
> our Kennel....Visitors are welcome...:smile:
> 
> ...


----------

